# BWHAAAAAAAAA.......!  THE DEMOCRATS SUNK THERE " OWN " SHIP, NOW THEY CRY FOR RESCUE....POUND SAND " D's " !



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

*POOR POOR DEMOCRATS.......WHAT A SHIP OF FOOLS .....*
















*CALL THESE THREE " STOOGES "......THEY BLEW THE HOLES IN THE 
" BOAT "......!





*


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS ( STUPID CRIMINALS THIS GO AROUND. )

CALL A MULLAH....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

*OH YEAH ......." THEIR " MURDEROUS CONTRACTORS ARE CLAIMING 
HUMAN ERROR...............






*


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

*What do these two women have in common....














They " Both " have violated Bernie with those fingers....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Where’s the sinking ship ? All I see is a sinking president. Haha-ha


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> Where’s the sinking ship ? All I see is a sinking president. Haha-ha


*Welllllll....maybe if you pulled you head out and stood upright you'd see*
*that the Democrats are sinking and Trump is climbing ( rapidly ).
With your head up a Donkeys ass and eyes filled with it's crap, it's a wonder
you can find the keyboard and type....
The Democrats have absolutely NO CASE.
The Criminals WILL BE REVEALED.*
*And they won't be Republicans or the POTUS....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Welllllll....maybe if you pulled you head out and stood upright you'd see*
> *that the Democrats are sinking and Trump is climbing ( rapidly ).
> With your head up a Donkeys ass and eyes filled with it's crap, it's a wonder
> you can find the keyboard and type....
> ...


Still couldn’t present facts. Typical blah blah blah ugly this, ass that. But no facts.
Your 1950’s jokes aren’t funny. Can you articulate any FACT. Haha-ha you feel stupid believing Trump!!


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2020)

QUOTE="Fishme1, post: 305971, member: 2628"

Still couldn’t present facts. *( See below... )*

Typical blah blah blah ugly this, ass that. *( Fill in the words after " Typical ". )*


But no facts. *( See below... )*


Your 1950’s jokes aren’t funny.  *( You've dated yourself. )*


Can you articulate any FACT.* ( See below... )*


Haha-ha you feel stupid believing Trump!!
*( Believe is not the operative word. " Understand " is...in regards to the TRUTH. )*




/QUOTE



*List four facts you'd like addressed.*

*1.
2.
3.*
*4.


Go on Fishsmell, balls in your court.*


----------

